# Soon-to-be James/York River Sailor



## MrIggleman (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey all,

I've been living in Harrisonburg, VA in the lovely Shenandoah Valley for 3.5 years now -- the longest I've ever lived this far from the water. Feeling landlocked, I'd started planning a summer that included far more weekends on the water and at the beach. Then I spent a weekend with a friend who used to sail Lasers competitively. She reminded me of how much I loved sailing my little Sunfish growing up.

One thing led to another and I purchased a Montego 19 last week. And now I'm here. 

I've still got to find the right marina on the Virginia Penninsula (I'm from Williamsburg and there's not much sailing up here on the Shenandoah ;-) ) but I look forward to hitting the Bay soon from either the James or the York. And I look forward to asking loads of stupid questions on the forum here as I get used to owning a larger boat than I've ever had before.

Cheers!


----------



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

The only stupid question is the one you don't ask. Getting a little help from others sure beats a lot of trial and error. Good luck with your search for a home for your boat. Richard


----------

